# Found someone's archery stand



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

This is pretty far up one of the little canyons where the stream first meets the trail in mill d north fork(Wasatch front). Some pretty extensive work was done they like put up crossbeam a on the tree next to it for maybe stabilizing? Or emergency?


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't see the need to give away location details to someone's stand. Why would you do that?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Winglish said:


> I don't see the need to give away location details to someone's stand. Why would you do that?


Because it looks like the stands owner is homesteading in the area.

Stands should be removed if you are not going to be using them daily and should not be a permanent fixture in the tree.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Critter said:


> Because it looks like the stands owner is homesteading in the area.
> 
> Stands should be removed if you are not going to be using them daily and should not be a permanent fixture in the tree.


ya this one was permanent they used screw in pegs for ladder too which will no doubt kill that tree once removed. Oh and don't mind they chopped down two green trees to build their cross frame...i assume its legal to also leave out mineral(bait) or whatever that was...they had some green powder on the ground near the tree stand...

i'm guessing, but they could have put this up in plans for the extended archery hunt which doesn't start for 2 weeks...


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I see nothing wrong with that treestand setup. In fact, quite the opposite. I would be proud of that setup. It is in no way homesteading or a permanent stand. It appears to me a stand setup to be used for the season. Screw in steps are the norm and will not kill that tree. I've setup several stands that look just like that.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wonder how the owner of that stand would feel after he came back after several days away and found me sitting in it or the stand laying on the ground after someone took it down. Not to mention if they came back and found it gone completely.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

archerben said:


> I see nothing wrong with that treestand setup. In fact, quite the opposite. I would be proud of that setup. It is in no way homesteading or a permanent stand. It appears to me a stand setup to be used for the season. Screw in steps are the norm and will not kill that tree. I've setup several stands that look just like that.


You must be leaving your steps there permanently too cause big holes in a tree let bugs get in and kill it or if its sapping time they bleed out...

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1464-tips-for-a-safe-archery-hunt.html

i'd refer to this paragraph
"Smith encourages you to not build a "permanent" tree stand. Instead, use a portable tree stand. "Overtime," he says, "permanent tree stands can deteriorate and become unsafe. And they clutter up the landscape. Also, you can damage or kill trees by hammering nails into them."

"If you're hunting on a national forest or on land managed by the Bureau of Land Management in Utah, you'll have to use a portable tree stand - permanent tree stands are illegal."

those screws diameters are about 4 times the size of a nail...


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

im curious someone know what this green stuff is?

It was placed near by the archery stand. 

i'm guessing some kind of mineral dust? or something to attract deer?

deer cocaine?


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Should have taken it out with you.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

goonsquad said:


> Should have taken it out with you.


Where it was...was not easily accessible so whoever brought it in really worked to put it there...that was my main reason for posting this.
It was a good amount of elevation gain to get to that spot...I would hope they remove it after their done and not just leave it there for next year...cause carrying that in and out will be a good amount of work.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Well did you climb up in it and take a load off?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Phorosc
I bet I know who's stands those are and your an idiot if you think it's killing that tree. The stand has probably been in that tree for 10 plus years. The tree is also as healthy as the day it was set up.
The owner could also care less who sits in them. 

Who cares what the green stuff is its not illegal to bait. If you actually venture of the trail you'll find stuff like that all over the back country. I'd bet there are 15 stands on the hill you found that stand on.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

I know a guy who keeps a stand up in that area also. A number of years ago he broke his back when his treestand fell. I know that he goes in and reinforces his stand every year now. He hunts the stand many evenings and takes down the chair and stuff at the end of the season. I sure don't blame him for wanting a stronger stand. 

About that logic of the tree dying- You would think that the trees that held kids' treehouses would have died by the millions all over the country. I can't speak for all the treehouse owners, but the tree my dad built a house in back in about 1973 is alive and well. Grandkids are still using it!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think that the problem is about the trees dieing but if they are left in the tree or broken off in it and someone comes along to cut the tree down using a chain saw and hits one of these nails or steps then there can be problems. 

Quite a few states are outlawing screw in steps for tree stands and only allow either a ladder or strap on steps.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a stand that i put up before the archery hunt and take down after the rifle deer. I have told many a hunter to use it. I have also ran into other hunters with stands in the same area that tell me the same thing. If we are not in it, go ahead and use it. After hunting in the same spot for more then 20 years, you see alot of the same people every year. I dont see the big deal. Its the same as sitting on a log. If i walk into my stand, and someone is already sitting watching that area, i keep walking. I wouldnt sit next to another hunter that was there first.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Out of general respect, I don't ever use anyone's tree stand unless I have permission. I have always been taught, if it is not yours then don't use it. Now with that being said. 

I have seen people leave a laminated note saying" if I'm not here, go ahead and use it. Just take care of it, and please don't take it". 

I really appreciate that hunter for sharing and doing the work to get it there. 

But for killing the tree, there is no way a nail or spike is going to hurt it. I have many times and been taught in college, to repair trees with bolts and screws. Eventually the tree will over grow it. Just don't ring the tree or leave a cable or strap on. It will suffocate itself if you do.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> Phorosc
> I bet I know who's stands those are and your an idiot if you think it's killing that tree. The stand has probably been in that tree for 10 plus years. The tree is also as healthy as the day it was set up.
> The owner could also care less who sits in them.
> 
> Who cares what the green stuff is its not illegal to bait. If you actually venture of the trail you'll find stuff like that all over the back country. I'd bet there are 15 stands on the hill you found that stand on.


Now now we shouldn't be calling each other idiots...Just cause the internet gives you anonymity doesnt mean you should throw out respect and manners... im sure if i met you in person you would think twice about categorizing me as an idiot...

Actually it was just placed there recently as they cut green trees to build whatever they those cross pieces are.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

phorisc said:


> Now now we shouldn't be calling each other idiots...Just cause the internet gives you anonymity doesnt mean you should throw out respect and manners... im sure if i met you in person you would think twice about categorizing me as an idiot...


You obviously don't know Scott. He would not hesitate to say what ever he says online to your face. He might even be a little nicer online than what he would be in person.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

highcountryfever said:


> You obviously don't know Scott. He would not hesitate to say what ever he says online to your face. He might even be a little nicer online than what he would be in person.


agreed, i dont know scott. And he doesnt know me clearly.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

phorisc said:


> Actually it was just placed there recently as they cut green trees to build whatever they those cross pieces are.


Now if he is cutting green trees without a permit turn him into the Forest Service.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I like to think that I'm developing a sense of what is actually right, but maybe not fully within the letter of the law, when it comes to interacting with my fellow sportsmen. So I'll give my two cents. Giving the location could very well result in either vandalism or theft, and since semi-permanent treestands aren't really illegal that's probably not the right thing to do. Posting photos, sure....but maybe don't give the exact location and just notify the Forest Service about your concerns regarding the screws and the crossbeams.

Calling someone names over trees seems counterproductive, to say the least. If you look at my posts, you'll see me learn the lesson regarding criticizing other people's methods a couple times. Getting confrontational about it never seems to work out.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Winglish said:


> I know a guy who keeps a stand up in that area also. A number of years ago he broke his back when his treestand fell. I know that he goes in and reinforces his stand every year now. He hunts the stand many evenings and takes down the chair and stuff at the end of the season. I sure don't blame him for wanting a stronger stand.
> 
> About that logic of the tree dying- You would think that the trees that held kids' treehouses would have died by the millions all over the country. I can't speak for all the treehouse owners, but the tree my dad built a house in back in about 1973 is alive and well. Grandkids are still using it!


props to him for carrying that up there. cause its a nice hike in and that stand looks like it would be heavy. I imagine it was a group of guys that put it up there. Hope he gets a deer this year.

here is a look at it from my camera


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Jedidiah said:


> I like to think that I'm developing a sense of what is actually right, but maybe not fully within the letter of the law, when it comes to interacting with my fellow sportsmen. So I'll give my two cents. Giving the location could very well result in either vandalism or theft, and since semi-permanent treestands aren't really illegal that's probably not the right thing to do. Posting photos, sure....but maybe don't give the exact location and just notify the Forest Service about your concerns regarding the screws and the crossbeams.
> 
> Calling someone names over trees seems counterproductive, to say the least. If you look at my posts, you'll see me learn the lesson regarding criticizing other people's methods a couple times. Getting confrontational about it never seems to work out.


Agreed on all accounts, in regards to the location.... everyone is worried I gave the exact location...If you want to get to that tree stand you will have to climb up a good amount of elevation and know where I made my turns to get to it...the forests are vast and there aren't signs saying where to turn.
Only reason I even cared to share this was cause it is deep in and it is a fairly steep hike up to carry 2 tree stand in...even 1 tree stand would be a load...so props to those guys...I believe they spent the night up there too since they had a fire pit as well where they had camped at. why do i mention that? because that means they had to carry their camp supplies as well...im just surprised the extent some people go to. After seeing so many car hunters in Utah its nice to see some people are persistent and hard working for their hunt...carrying a tree stand up a mountain to place it in a tree is a bit overkill for me but then again I never have tree stand hunted so perhaps i don't know what im missing.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The self climbing stands sure leave scarring on trees, especially the aspens. It doesn't bother me when guys leave stands up during the hunt, those things are heavy to pack in and out. The self climbers are more mobile and scar up far more trees.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My dad has a big cast iron pan growing in the trunk of a tree in his front yard. Being a surveyor I've seen barb wire, steel fence posts, bike frames, deer antlers, lag bolts, nails ect growing out of tree trunks. I don't own a tree stand and can almost count on one hand how many times I've used a tree stand. To tell you the truth they scare me. However there is this thing about hunting karma I won't mess with. I won't destroy, deface, take down, screw with or turn into the forest service anyone's stand. I won't give out coordinates or location on the Internet to anyone's stands. This also goes for trail cameras or camps. Now you may get a weird photo on your trail cam but I won't mess with them. 

Phorisc one thing you will learn being a new forum member. Sometimes I may type something blunt or lacking filter it however isnt personal. Some of the best people I know I've met right here on these forums and I'll bet at one time or another they've all been on the short end of a rant. Sorry for mine rant towards you.


----------



## Dweeker10 (Dec 10, 2012)

This is the dumbest post I have ever seen you should be hired to be the tree stand police and roam the hills investigating tree stand placement and peg diameter what a joke go hunt and quit being a Wally


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> My dad has a big cast iron pan growing in the trunk of a tree in his front yard. Being a surveyor I've seen barb wire, steel fence posts, bike frames, deer antlers, lag bolts, nails ect growing out of tree trunks. I don't own a tree stand and can almost count on one hand how many times I've used a tree stand. To tell you the truth they scare me. However there is this thing about hunting karma I won't mess with. I won't destroy, deface, take down, screw with or turn into the forest service anyone's stand. I won't give out coordinates or location on the Internet to anyone's stands. This also goes for trail cameras or camps. Now you may get a weird photo on your trail cam but I won't mess with them.
> 
> Phorisc one thing you will learn being a new forum member. Sometimes I may type something blunt or lacking filter it however isnt personal. Some of the best people I know I've met right here on these forums and I'll bet at one time or another they've all been on the short end of a rant. Sorry for mine rant towards you.


no worries, sometimes forums do a great job of making things seem personal even though they aren't. text doesn't actually carry the same way a conversation in person does. We can still be friends


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Dweeker10 said:


> This is the dumbest post I have ever seen you should be hired to be the tree stand police and roam the hills investigating tree stand placement and peg diameter what a joke go hunt and quit being a Wally


crap guys forum police :spy: is here, I gotta bounce outta here! lane:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Dweeker10 said:


> This is the dumbest post I have ever seen you should be hired to be the tree stand police and roam the hills investigating tree stand placement and peg diameter what a joke go hunt and quit being a Wally


What's a "Wally"? Seriously...

Speaking of police, grammar police here with a friendly reminder that punctuation is your friend.


----------

